# Aspire 5520 runnin vista, can't see CD/DVD drive



## Blake2go (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi all and thanks in advance.ray:
I'm trying to get friends puter to go, poor guy ran with no anti v or anything else for a year.

Now I have cleared up much of the mess, but the cd drive is not seen in dv mgr. or in SIW

I've been out scoutin the prob online but not a clear picture, something about a reg missing, as an example.

Any help?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Remove the drive then re-insert it to make sure properly seated.

Your CD drive or DVD drive is missing or is not recognized by Windows or other programs

Check in the BIOS to see if the drive is recognized.


----------



## Blake2go (Dec 28, 2010)

thank you for your reply. The drive open wit a light and it spools up the disc.
I'll have to go over and see the bios, be back.


----------



## Blake2go (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi I have gone and seen bios cd dvd not seen, reset defaults nada, went into regedit and went for the upper filters, there were no lower filters, and it said if none we can not help you further.

So now, is this a driver prob?
Acer Support: Drivers & Support Documents - Notebook / Aspire / Aspire 5520
What if anything here can I use ?
Thanks, Vista is not my friend.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Did you follow the manual steps to remove the filters?

If the drive is not detected in the BIOS then most likely hardware related.

It may be time to replace the drive.


----------



## Blake2go (Dec 28, 2010)

I took out the upper filters having had this problem with an xp puter, but there were no lowers.
The cd drive lights up boots in sound, all good till the damn thing is not seen.

Can you use a recovery disc as a test? 
I need options other than replace drive...

Hope you all had a good weekend!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

If the drive is not detected then not really any options.

If you have a recovery disc for this PC then yes you can try to boot to it to test.


----------



## Blake2go (Dec 28, 2010)

I thought to use sys restore, but how or why all but the most recent is ...gone? I wanted if nothing else to go to factory default.

I'll have to burn a recovery disc.

So what else to try other than a reinstall, i know he did not get a OS disc, and I'll bet his lost his recovery disc.

Will this bios, let me put xp pro on it?

Thanks again!


----------



## Blake2go (Dec 28, 2010)

Lord I can be a bit dim, now how would I get a new os in with no cd drive?!

Can you run a recovery from a flash drive? change bios to see usb first.
Very new puter, can't imagine what was done to kill the cd, still don't know how mine went with an xp puter, but removing the filters brought it back.

What of reloading all of the drivers from acer, or ?

Where do you buy a good computer hammer these days?

:wave: HI, no it but it couldn't hurt...


----------



## Blake2go (Dec 28, 2010)

What of loading the recovery disc on a virtual drive via disc magic?
Option for running recovery?

In vista you do not get the calender of restore points, and my exp with vista is limited. 

Is there a way to see more restore points than one, is restore to factory settings hiden in there some where?

Thanks!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

The laptop may be configured with a Recovery Partition (this will erase everything)



> Press <Alt> + <F10> or select Acer eRecovery Management from the
> Empowering Technology toolbar to start Acer eRecovery Management


If the drive is not detected in BIOS then recovering won't resolve this issue


----------



## Blake2go (Dec 28, 2010)

makinu1der2 said:


> The laptop may be configured with a Recovery Partition (this will erase everything)
> 
> 
> 
> If the drive is not detected in BIOS then recovering won't resolve this issue


OK, you folks speak in abbreviation. 
So how does a cd that lights and spools not be seen in bios, or by the mother board?

How will you put in a new drive... that bio and the os will still not see.

How do you format and reinstall with no cd ?

As I said this is a pals puter I am trying to help him, I'd have thought you'd like to help me do that.

Should I be to much of a burden, let me know.

I'll try the alt f 10, i tried to get it to run from the start menu, but said it is a lost shortcut.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

> So how does a cd that lights and spools not be seen in bios, or by the mother board?


This could mean that the drive is receiving power. 



> How do you format and reinstall with no cd ?


That model laptop may have a Recovery Partition that you can boot to (see post #11)



> As I said this is a pals puter I am trying to help him, I'd have thought you'd like to help me do that.
> 
> Should I be to much of a burden, let me know.


no burden or problems. That is what we attempt to do here.


----------



## Blake2go (Dec 28, 2010)

Thank you I will try the alt f 10 option.
I am at a loss for how this could have happened, sure it may not work, wrong driver or? but you'd see it. Removing the upper filters I thought would have done it. There were no lower filters who got them?

I still think this is a software prob not a dead drive.
Don't dead drives still show, as drives?

I saw something about a recovery usb, setup, os repair type thing, but you had to do it all off a vista runnin machine.

Thanks again


----------

